# Fish can count?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It all looks more like recognizing things, than like actually counting the way he explains it. But I do believe fish can count, the more food they see, the faster they go for it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool video.


----------

